
Instagram apologizes to users: We won't sell your photos - taytus
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57559890-93/instagram-apologizes-to-users-we-wont-sell-your-photos/
======
lostlogin
Wonder if this episode caused many account deletions. I deleted.

